# Post a Quote Thread.. :)



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok so this Thread is all about posting your favorite quotes (no matter how old are they)
Ok my Favorite quote is:
*The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails.*
*-William Arthur Ward-*


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

It has been days since i posted it, going to get almost a century of "Views" but replies? 0 lolz, where is everybody?
Ok i am again posting a quote in here hoping that next time somebody will do the same... 

*Never shortchange yourself for someone else,
 or else
 you will lose your own identity*


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

A wise man never plays leapfrog with a unicorn
--Tibetan proverb


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

-&#8220;P: Oh no, I poked my eye out with my tongue!&#8221; -Unknown 

-&#8220;OK, wait for it...here it comes ...... brace yourself.... this is it........ BARF!!&#8221; &#8211;Epp B


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 11, 2011)

This one is alllll mine I came up with...can you tell I have teenagers?

"IF at first you do not succeed...DO NOT try to flush...and flush again."
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SolidOak (Nov 26, 2011)

"I have never made but one prayer to God, a very short one: 'O Lord, make my enemies ridiculous.' And God granted it." - Voltaire


----------



## joecaption (Nov 26, 2011)

Do not judge me by the cards I've been dealt, instead judge me by the way I've played my cards.
Everyone seems to know the price of everything, but the true value of nothing.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2011)

You can only milk a cow so long, then you're left holding the pail. 
Hank Aaron


----------



## ilikeblue (Nov 28, 2011)

"Treat people as if they are what they ought to be, and you can help them become what they are capable of becoming.                              "

-Johann von Goethe


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 28, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> A wise man never plays leapfrog with a unicorn
> --Tibetan proverb



very interesting.....


----------



## Rumi (Nov 29, 2011)

Some great quotes guys, I've been collecting what I call "Quotable Quotes" for a couple years, here's some I like. 

- You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.


- Basic research is what I am doing when I don't know what I am doing. -- Wernher von Braun

 
- *The happiest people don't necessarily* *have the best of everything;* *they just make the best of everything they have.*
*.*


----------



## Garenius (Nov 30, 2011)

"Sometimes it's just better to not say anything at all"  - Anonymous


----------



## JoeD (Nov 30, 2011)

The second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 30, 2011)

Due to a need for cost reductions, the light at the end of the tunnel has been shut off. 

Sometimes we have to make the right decision. Sometimes we have to make the decision right.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 7, 2011)

"Never miss a great chance to shut up."


----------



## evstarr (Dec 12, 2011)

The only time to eat diet food is while you're waiting for the steaks to cook. 
Attributed to Julia Child


----------



## Rumi (Dec 15, 2011)

Driving home from work today I saw this bumpersticker on the back of a woman's handicapped van that gave me a chuckle. Sheesh! :rofl:

Thought better of it, it probably put one foot over the line for a family site.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 22, 2011)

"I used to be an adventurer...then I took an arrow to the knee." - Skyrim


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 17, 2012)

If you are lying to me, right now, Pam, your baby is going to come out a liar. That's how it works. They inherit things through the breast milk.- Michael Scott


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 17, 2012)

Well now, there are two theories to arguing with a woman, and neither one works.~ woman


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 18, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Well now, there are two theories to arguing with a woman, and neither one works.~ woman



I like that.


----------



## vette2020 (Feb 1, 2012)

*It shows the truth - that the real meaning of a word is only as powerful or harmless as the emotion behind it.*


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 1, 2012)

vette2020 said:


> *It shows the truth - that the real meaning of a word is only as powerful or harmless as the emotion behind it.*



I saw when I quoted you that's Sarah Silverman.


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha - I like this one:
IF at first you do not succeed...DO NOT try to flush...and flush again.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 15, 2012)

JamesFC said:


> Haha - I like this one:
> IF at first you do not succeed...DO NOT try to flush...and flush again.



Plumber quote?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

Some time ago a friend sent me a clipping òf a letter to the editor of his local newspaper and it went something like `
`The deer crossing on River road where the road curves and trees are right beside the road should be move as it is way to dangerous there, and whoever put it there should be fired


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> This one is alllll mine I came up with...can you tell I have teenagers?
> 
> "IF at first you do not succeed...DO NOT try to flush...and flush again."
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:



Well...I was a plumber on that occassion...


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Some time ago a friend sent me a clipping òf a letter to the editor of his local newspaper and it went something like `
> `The deer crossing on River road where the road curves and trees are right beside the road should be move as it is way to dangerous there, and whoever put it there should be fired



Smart. Very smart.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2012)

Sex is like playing bridge, you need a good partner or a strong hand.
Woody Allen


----------



## isola96 (Mar 19, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Sex is like playing bridge, you need a good partner or a strong hand.
> Woody Allen



Good one! Lol


----------



## Garenius (Mar 30, 2012)

"It's better to be a one-trick pony than a no-trick donkey"


----------

